# Bladder Problems....UGH!!



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I don't know what causes me to get this from time to time, but I sure wish I could figure it out so I could prevent it!! This feels similar to a bladder infection, but I don't think that's it. I've had about 5 bladder infections in the past, and I always had burning and pain. With whatever it is I'm having NOW, I just ALWAYS (even right after I go!!) feel like I have to, ummmmm, tinkle!! It is so terrible!! During the day when I'm busy, I don't notice it as much. But it makes falling asleep SO HARD. I've started on B vitamins (something my Mom says works for her when she gets this...) and am going to ask my hubby to stop and pick up some cranberry juice on his way home from work this morning. Hopefully that will help. Any ideas as to what causes this, if it's NOT an infection?? Thanks all...


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

It really does sound like the beginnings of a bladder infection. You should be able to get something from the chemists for it: here we have a product called Ural (or something similar). They are sachets of power that you mix with water. Try it, it's worth it (take it from someone who knows!!). If you get a lower back ache, this may be a sign that the infection has spread to your kidneys, in which case you should see a doctor for antibiotics.Good luck!!


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

I went through this for a VERY long time and even went to a urologist and had urodynamic studies done. I never had an infection and the doctor could find nothing wrong with me. He said I "may" have overactive bladder which goes along with IBS. I don't know why, but I just wasn't satisfied with it. I finally figured out what it was. I was having low-level yeast infections. The yeast was not really bothering my vagina or vulva but it was getting up into my urethra. I found out because one of the yeast infections finally got bad enough to give me the more typical symptoms. I treated the yeast infection with Monistat and the urinary symptoms went right away. This has ended up happening numerous times and I've gotten it to go away with yeast creams. It is now my little warning signal that I have a yeast infection. Lots of times the urinary sensations would come and go on their own also. It is all very strange. Somehow the yeast irritates the urethra and gives you that sensation that you have to go, even though the urethra doesn't hurt, burn, or anything. It is maddening. You might want to give a yeast treatment a try when this happens to see if it will work for you.Christine


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

FYI, there's also a similar topic in the IBS forum.AMcCall - I've had similar-type bladder problems for a couple years or so. But, now, knock on wood, things aren't so bad. (And, that was after spending unnecessary big bucks with the urologist - and I mean big bucks.) Anyhow, in retrospect, I think I had a low-grade UTI for quite a long time without the docs or me knowing it (I feel dumb now...). My symptoms were vague, but eventually there was pressure in the bladder, various types of pain, and urgency. However, to further complicate matters, I will have somewhat similar pain when I have no infection; can be hard to tell the difference. Also, before the bladder problems got worse, I had had gyno. pain in the ovary area - and some other things, including undesirable side-effects from a nutritional supplement. It was very, very hard to tell what was going on. Nowadays, I mostly have ovulation pain that includes bladder urgency (maybe from my adenomyosis); sometimes other times too.Maybe to be sure, you should have a urinalysis for UTIs and then go from there? By the way, there's an herbal product the urologist suggested. I never tried it, but I have had some of the ingredients in the product. It's called CystaQ (something like that) and it's on the Internet. Also, yes, try the cranberry, but be cautious. Cranberry can fight against bacteria sticking to the bladder walls; however, it can irritate some women's bladders. My nutritionist had me taking just a tiny bit of pure cranberry juice, mixed with other stuff, every morning indefinitely. Well, turns out that I don't think that was a good thing for me, at least not on a long-term basis, as it may have been irritating my bladder instead of helping it. (And, I later gotten UTIs anyway.)christine - Very, very interesting. Ya know, I have wondered something similar. Now, my urethra does not get irritated, for some reason (except after some surgery), but my bladder does. I seem to "always" have a very low-grade yeast infection (plus mild fungal problems elsewhere), but sometimes it has flared up and then I have treated it with some nutritional supplements. I do wonder about the role of yeast in other "near-by places." Who knows?!


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

Hi-I just posted a reply on the IBS forum about Pelvic Floor Dysfunction. All the same symptoms as an infection.Jeanne D did the original posting.cgd21


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

wow I feel like I am looking in the mirror.. I posted a similar thread on the IBS forum.I have the exact same problem, and I too have had tests.. ie.. cystoscopies and an IVP. Nothing was found by either of the urologists I went to.Anyway I take honey.. it gives me D, but somehow cleaning out my intestines seems to ease the symptoms of the bladder pressure. Unfortunately I am usually the IBS D type, so I trade one problem for the other. Good luck AMcCall !!


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

Check out this website...maybe there will be an explanation there... http://www.helioshealth.com/bladder/


----------

